
Google Issues Warning for 2B Chrome Users - arparthasarathi
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/04/18/google-chrome-81-critical-security-exploit-upgrade-warning-update-chrome-browser
======
microcolonel
Wow, this writeup tries really hard to pad out what is a relatively routine
security advisory.

The title should be something like "use after free vulnerability in Google
Chrome, with possible remote code execution"

In any event, any insight into whether this is exploitable without allowing
the permission? Seems like the auditing effort should be focused heavily on
code that runs without any particular permission.

